# Rat's Head in Florida's Golden Corral's Chili?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

This customer says he bit into a rat's head when he was eating chili at the Golden Corral Restaurant in Florida...http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/florida-man-allegedly-found-a-rats-head-in-his-chili-while-e


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

I would have died...I would still be being sick now..and I'd have sued the ass off the restaurant..

I am so afraid of rats..I would batter the hell out of Mike Tyson to get out of the way..

I believe it is called musophobia...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2014)

These things happen.  Too bad for that restaurant; the incident is a death knell for it.

They should face it and start closing up shop.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

What do you mean ''these things happen?'' surely the person who was cooking it would have spotted something unusual..grey fur?..rodent head and teeth??..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> What do you mean ''these things happen?'' surely the person who was cooking it would have spotted something unusual..grey fur?..rodent head and teeth??..



 I mean that you hear about similar incidents often.  There's no way to tell how the rat's head got mixed up in there; the factory, the kitchen, a disgruntled employee anywhere along the line etc.  I'm sure the restaurant didn't put it there on purpose.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I mean that you hear about similar incidents often.  There's no way to tell how the rat's head got mixed up in there; the factory, the kitchen, a disgruntled employee anywhere along the line etc.  I'm sure the restaurant didn't put it there on purpose.



I'm sure it didn't but the meat must have been pretty crap...


----------

